# Grave's Disease



## wade7575 (May 15, 2012)

I have a friend who has Grave's Disease and he has a Doctor but I'm not sure if his Doctor is the brightest Bulb in the pack.

Here are my question's,I have gone online and did some research and from what I have seen online and have been told by someone else if a person has Grave's they should not eat Red Meat at all or very very little and they should also stay away from foods with iodine.

What do you guy's think and what have you found to be the case,also let me know if you have Grave's as well as his Doctor is saying what I'm saying Stupid and is not right and I'm not sure if I'am right I'm just going by what I have heard.

Also he is in Canada and the Drug's I forget what they are called that are in the State's he can not get over here,also are there any Food's he should avoid and also will these Foods to avoid be the same for every person with Grave's or will it very from person to person.

Also he is a Smoker and I assume that is most likely pretty bad news for anyone who has Grave's Disease just like most anyother condition a person may get it usualy makes it worse correct.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Its argumentative to say what one should and should not eat. The idea about avoiding iodine is that consuming it will promote hormone synthesis, which is part of the problem with Graves. The other idea is that graves causes increased uptake of the thyroid when it comes to iodine and other organs may be iodine starved so you actually need iodine.

All I can say is that I am currently diagnosed with Graves and I am currently taking a multivitamin that has iodine in it and I have not really felt a difference one way or another when I take it in regards to symptoms. It is day 4 now that I have been taking the vitamin.


----------



## wade7575 (May 15, 2012)

More jump in and give your 2 cent's worth please,I would really like to hear from people that have had Grave's for a while.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had undiagnosed Graves for a long time, perhaps 5 years or more. I was diagnosed about a year ago and had surgery shortly after. I was taking a multi with iodine and it seemd to have adverse effects, so I don't take it. I do take Vitamin D. Omega III a probiotic and iron.

I do avoid goitrogenic foods and soy products. I eat a lot of veggies, fruit, dairy, and hard boiled eggs. I also eat a lot of rice and bean dishes. I take Nature-throid. All of this must work because I feel better for the most part and am losing weight.

I don't think anyone's journey with Graves, autoimmune, or thryoid imbalances is the same and some tweaking is necessary to find what works for each individual.

Best of luck to your friend!


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

I have Grave's, and my doc has never told me to avoid red meats. 
I eat fish also.

I see an endocrinologist.

Honestly, you can go online and read every extreme about every subject, good and bad. Unless what you are reading has scientific back-up studies to prove it, I wouldn't take it as gospel.

As with any condition, and even with no condition, smoking is bad for us, per scientific studies.

I don't think you are stupid at all. I think you are a caring friend.


----------



## wade7575 (May 15, 2012)

I know that when it come's to anything I read on the Net I'll alway's go to a forum and ask what other people have found for themselve's as even alot of so called studie's are paid for by Drug Company's and other Company's that are olny concerned with looking out for there own Financial interest's.

Look at my Mother Perfect example she got Cancer in her Cervix tried Radiation and that did nothing then tried Chemo that did nothing then she tried Kingsway's Coral Calcium at the reccomdation of a friend and also ate an Alakline Diet following this food chart and drinking a Bit of Apple Cider Vinegar twice a day and in 6 week's she got rid of her Cancer what the Doctor's could not do in 3 year's.I really hate that Dotor's and even Drug Company's know that Cancer can not Survive in a body that is more Alkaline then Acid,I have told 23 people that all had Cancer and the when they said they were fed up with the Doctor's crap not working they all listened and to date all 23 got rid of there Cancer and about the way my Mother beat her Cancer and everyone of them did the same and is still alive and Cancer free to tell the tale,the olny person that this did not work for was the ladies daughter in law that told my Mom about Coral Calcium ,what happened to her was that she went to the Doctor for 9 month's before he did a test on her breast to see what the lump was because he claimed it to be milk clot because she was breast feeding at the time and when she found she had Cancer it had spread everywhere pretty much in that 9 month's and it was the most aggressive kind to get as well.She was taking the Coral Calcium right up until she died and the Doctor's said it was doing more for her then what Chemo would have and the Cancer's cell's in her body were decreasing but the Tumor's were staying the same size.

It's sort of funny when 2 doctor's in town got Cancer as well and went to my Mom Privately and said not to say anything to anyone but they had Cancer and heard she beat her's by not filling her body with crap and they also did it the same way she did and are still alive and kicking,the reason they did not want anyone to know was because if it looked like they were going all natural with there treatment's they might have been put under alot of pressure and lost there Medical License and even I still have place for modern Medicne just not a very big one.

Also to anyone who reads this as well and decide's to try and beat Cancer this way try to eat as many of the Vegtable's that are Alkaline forming and do not cook them and eat as much as you can raw as cooking them kill's off alot of the enzymes and they are important to fighting Cancer,also do not use the Coral Calcium that is in Pill form as it takes alot longer to work and is much hard for your body to absorb and get the stuff you soak in water before you drink and use olny Spring or Distilled water as the Bleach from the Tap water make's it take longer for the for the Coral Calcium to release it's goodness.

http://www.balance-ph-diet.com/acid_alkaline_food_chart.html



Prairie Rose said:


> I have Grave's, and my doc has never told me to avoid red meats.
> I eat fish also.
> 
> I see an endocrinologist.
> ...


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been looking into natural remedies for myself as well and I came to the same conclusion after finding small clinical trials ran by doctors. My conclusion is that it is terrible that so little, if any, research is done on these fronts. There have been several interesting topics I have come across in regards to Grave's disease that are similar to the process your mother followed. Its just a slow process.


----------



## wade7575 (May 15, 2012)

With the study's that you have seen are they claiming it cured here Grave's Disease or are they using it just to keep it under control and a better way to manage to it,I know my friends is always acting more then not and he sleep's alot.



JPGreco said:


> I've been looking into natural remedies for myself as well and I came to the same conclusion after finding small clinical trials ran by doctors. My conclusion is that it is terrible that so little, if any, research is done on these fronts. There have been several interesting topics I have come across in regards to Grave's disease that are similar to the process your mother followed. Its just a slow process.


----------

